# 10 Μαθήματα Νεοελληνικής Ποίησης – Οδυσσέας Ελύτης: η ποίηση, η γλώσσα, η τέχνη του



## Costas (Jan 4, 2010)

Από το Ελεύθερο Πανεπιστήμιο, στα πλαίσια των 10 μαθημάτων για τον Ελύτη, στο κανάλι της Βουλής αύριο Τρίτη 5 Ιανουαρίου, 12.00-13.30, έχει τη διάλεξη του David Con?ol??, (δεν ξέρω πώς τον γράφουν στα αγγλικά, καθότι το πρόγραμμα στα ελληνικά τόν έχει Κόνολι, η δε Wikipedia στο Connolly έχει έναν ποδοσφαιριστή κι έναν πολιτικό, οπότε κάπως αλλιώς θα πρέπει να γράφεται ), διάλεξη με μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον. Η εκπομπή επαναλαμβάνεται και τα μεσάνυχτα. Το πρόγραμμα του Καναλιού της Βουλής, εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.enl.auth.gr/staff/connolly/index.html


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2010)

David Connolly

http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?pa...gh=&OrigLang=&PagesFrom=&PagesTo=&avail_stat=
http://www.enl.auth.gr/staff/connolly/index.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2010)

O David Connolly γεννήθηκε το 1954 στο Σέφιλντ της Αγγλίας. Ιρλανδός στην καταγωγή, ζει και εργάζεται από το 1979 στην Ελλάδα ενώ πολιτογραφήθηκε Έλληνας το 1998. Σπούδασε αρχαία ελληνική φιλολογία στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Lancaster (1974-77), μεσαιωνική και νεοελληνική φιλολογία στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης (1977-79) και έλαβε τον τίτλο του Διδάκτορος της Φιλοσοφίας από το Πανεπιστήμιο του East Anglia (1997) για τη διατριβή του με θέμα τη "Θεωρία και πράξη της λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης και τα ιδιαίτερα μεταφραστικά προβλήματα στο έργο του Οδυσσέα Ελύτη".​Συνέχεια εδώ :)

Πώς να μπει στη βίκι ο άνθρωπος;
Και στο κανάλι της Βουλής τον γράφουν Ντέιβ*ο*ντ...


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2010)

Αφού πολιτογραφήθηκε Ελληνας όπως τον γράφει το ελληνικό του διαβατήριο λέγεται.
Άρα άμα τον γράφει Κόνολι, Konoli είναι στα ξένα


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 5, 2010)

Ναι καλά! Και το Βασίλειος το δικό μου το γράφει το διαβατήριο Vasileios. Δηλαδή; Βασιλέιος; 

Anyway! 

Ευχαριστώ τον Κώστα για την ενημέρωση γιατί τον άνθρωπο τον ξέρω προσωπικά και έχω συνεργαστεί μαζί του και είναι πολύ σπουδαίος! Αξίζει να τον παρακολουθήσει κανείς.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αφού πολιτογραφήθηκε Ελληνας όπως τον γράφει το ελληνικό του διαβατήριο λέγεται.
> Άρα άμα τον γράφει Κόνολι, Konoli είναι στα ξένα


Το πρώτο σωστό, αλλά όσον αφορά το δεύτερο:
1. Δεν γνωρίζουμε πώς αναγράφεται το επώνυμό του στην ελληνική του ταυτότητα.
2. Βάσει του νόμου, η πολιτογράφηση γίνεται με τρόπο (ενν. αναγραφής τού ονοματεπωνύμου) που ακολουθεί την προσκομισθείσα μετάφραση του από το σχετικό πιστοποιητικό γέννησης.
3. Όπως γνωρίζουν όσοι έχουν μεταφράσει πιστοποιητικό γέννησης στην αρμόδια Μεταφραστική Υπηρεσία τού Υπ.Εξ., ο ενδιαφερόμενος δηλώνει κατά τη στιγμή τής αίτησής του για μετάφραση, το πώς επιθυμεί να γραφεί το ονοματεπώνυμό του στην ελληνική (ειδικά εάν συντρέχουν συγκεκριμένοι λόγοι).
Σχετ.: http://www.synigoros.gr/allodapoi/docs/AllagiEponymou.pdf.


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Ναι καλά! Και το Βασίλειος το δικό μου το γράφει το διαβατήριο Vasileios. Δηλαδή; Βασιλέιος;



Όλοι οι Oikonomou σε κατανοούν, όπως σε κατανοεί και συμπάσχει και η δεσποινις Foti που πήγε για σπουδες στην Ιταλία.
Κάποιοι γνωστοί μου που είναι πολιτογραφημένοι Έλληνες εδώ και δεκαετίες είδαν κι έπαθαν να γράφεται το επίθετό τους με Η κι όχι με CH στο διαβατήριο και τελικά δεν το πέτυχαν κι έπαψαν να προσπαθούν.

Από την άλλη, ήξερα έναν Σκανδιναβό στην Αγγλία που τον έλεγαν και τον έγραφαν Ake (χωρίς διαλυτικά, διακριτικά κλπ) κι όλοι Ακε τον φώναζαν, κι όχι Όκι που μας έλεγε ότι ήθελε να τον λένε, επομένως δεν είσαι ο μόνος, Βασιλέιε.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 5, 2010)

Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι μόνος σε αυτό τον κόσμο της άγνοιας ή ημιμάθειας έστω των Αρχών. 

Και να πεις ότι δεν το 'πα; Το είχα γράψει ξεκάθαρα στο χαρτί της αίτησης Vassilios, αλλά πού; Αφού το ει είναι γνωστό τοις πάσι πως αποτελεί δίφθογγο της αγγλικής (που σίγουρα από εμάς θα το έκλεψαν οι αχρείοι)! Όπως και το οι και το αι! Γι' αυτό και επί σειρά ετών γράφαμε στις ταμπέλες Peiraeus... και πηγαίναμε στην Oia στη Σαντορίνη για να δούμε το ηλιοβασίλεμα. 

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, μήπως υπάρχει ένα νήμα με ταμπέλες και τέτοιου είδους λάθη που βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα στους δρόμους; Ζαζ, νίκελ; Διαφωτίστε με, παρακαλώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2010)

Από όσο ξέρω, η μεταγραφή των ονοματεπώνυμων στα ελληνικών διαβατήρια γίνεται υποχρεωτικά (πλην εξαιρέσεων όπως ανέδειξε ο Ζαζ) σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ 743.

Ο «ιστοχώρος των μεταφραστών» που αναφέρεται στο τέλος της ανωτέρω παραπομπής δεν είναι δυστυχώς, ο δικός μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από όσο ξέρω, η μεταγραφή των ονοματεπώνυμων στα ελληνικών διαβατήρια γίνεται υποχρεωτικά (πλην εξαιρέσεων όπως ανέδειξε ο Ζαζ) σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ 743.


Πάντως, όταν έβγαλε πρόσφατα διαβατήριο ο γιος μου, ζήτησε και τον έγραψαν Panayotis αντί για Panagiotis που έλεγε το πρότυπο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, μήπως υπάρχει ένα νήμα με ταμπέλες και τέτοιου είδους λάθη που βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα στους δρόμους; Ζαζ, νίκελ; Διαφωτίστε με, παρακαλώ.


Όχι, δεν υπάρχει, το θεωρώ πολύτιμο και σου δίνω την ευχή μου να το ξεκινήσεις και να το προκόψεις!


----------



## agezerlis (Jan 6, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από όσο ξέρω, η μεταγραφή των ονοματεπώνυμων στα ελληνικών διαβατήρια γίνεται υποχρεωτικά (πλην εξαιρέσεων όπως ανέδειξε ο Ζαζ) σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο ΕΛΟΤ 743.



Όταν τα διαβατήρια τα έβγαζαν οι νομαρχίες έπρεπε να δεχτείς τη μεταγραφή τη δική τους (π.χ. εμένα το "γκ" μου το είχαν "gk" και το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να τους υποχρεώσω να γράψουν και τη δεύτερη εκδοχή με "g" μόνο, ως εναλλακτική.)

Από το 2006 τα διαβατήρια εκδίδονται από τα αστυνομικά τμήματα κι απ' ό,τι φαίνεται τα πράγματα είναι σαφώς πιο ορθολογικά, καθώς μπορεί κανείς να διαλέξει τη δική του μεταγραφή (στη δική μου περίπτωση τώρα έχω μόνο μία εκδοχή, με σκέτο "g"). Who woulda thunk?


----------



## SBE (Jan 6, 2010)

Στο πρώτο μου διαβατήριο το όνομα μου ήταν γραμμένο με δυο τρόπους γιατί επέμεινα και τους είχα πάει πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως της αλλοδαπής κλπ. Κι αυτοί επέμεναν ότι τα γράφουν "στα λατινικά" χρησιμοποιώντας διαζευκτικό ...ou. 
Μια φορά που νοίκιασα αυτοκίνητο ο (αγγλος) υπάλληλος προσπάθησε να αντιγράψει το όνομά μου από τα ελληνικά, μετατρέποντας τα Δ σε Α και τα Φ σε D. Αν κοίταζε μια γραμμή πιο κάτω...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 6, 2010)

Παλιότερη εκδήλωση με τον David Connolly: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4042.


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2010)

Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο των 10 Μαθημάτων Νεοελληνικής Ποίησης – Οδυσσέας Ελύτης: η ποίηση, η γλώσσα, η τέχνη του

*ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 7/1/10 : 12.00 – 13.30 ή 24.00 – 1.20
Γιώργης Γιατρομανωλάκης: Μεταποίηση και Μεταμόρφωση στον Ελύτη

ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 8/1/10 : 12.00 – 13.00 ή 24.00 – 01.00
Άρης Μπερλής: «Δημόσιο και Ιδιωτικό» - Λυρικός και προτρεπτικός λόγος στο έργο του Οδυσσέα Ελύτη*


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με το δημοσιευμένο πρόγραμμα του Καναλιού της Βουλής (το οποίο δεν γνωρίζω πόσο τηρείται, π.χ. τον Γιατρομανωλάκη τον ξεκίνησαν τις προάλλες κάπου είκοσι λεπτά νωρίτερα, το οποίο, όπως θα ξέρετε, είναι χειρότερο από το είκοσι λεπτά αργότερα):

*ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 21/1/10
18.00 – 19.30 : Γιώργος Μπαμπινιώτης: Η Γλώσσα στην Ποίηση του Οδυσσέα Ελύτη*


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2010)

Τα DVD έχουν ένα σύστημα όπου αρχίζουν την εγγραφή όχι την ώρα που προβλέπει το πρόγραμμα αλλά την ώρα που η εκπομπή στέλνει ένα ειδικό σήμα έναρξης, εφόσον στέλνει, βέβαια, τέτοιο σήμα. Εσύ το ρυθμίζεις απαρεγκλίτως (αλλιώς δεν λειτουργεί) την ώρα που αναγράφει το πρόγραμμα, αλλά αυτό ξεκινάει μόλις πάρει το σήμα. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν υπάρχουν στα κανάλια μας τέτοιες εκπομπές που να στέλνουν σήμα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2010)

Παρηγοριά για όσους δεν παρακολούθησαν την εκπομπή:
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&artid=97424&ct=114&dt=22/03/1998

Βέβαια, η ομιλία του καθηγητή (η πρώτη στα 10 μαθήματα) κράτησε κάπου 75 λεπτά και ήταν χορταστική και πολλαπλώς ενδιαφέρουσα. Η μετάδοση άρχισε όσο πιο «εγγλέζικα» θα μπορούσε να φανταστεί κανείς, ακριβώς στις 6:00.

Την παρακολούθησα στο Nova. Στα μέρη μου το κανάλι της Βουλής βγαίνει με τόσο χιόνι που νομίζεις ότι είσαι διαρκώς στη Σκοτία, Χριστούγεννα του 2009. (Έχω γράψει την εκπομπή μέσω κάρτας υπολογιστή με συμβατική κεραία, οπότε μάλλον ακούγεται παρά βλέπεται.) Βέβαια, κάποιες τέτοιες εκπομπές θα έπρεπε να γίνονται βιντεάκια και να ανεβαίνουν στις σελίδες των καναλιών ή στο Youtube. Ψιλά γράμματα;


----------

